# Advice needed



## Susansh1 (1 h ago)

Hi all, we are looking to move to France, mainly as retirement. We moved to Canada 4 years ago, I have dual nationality, British, Canadian. I miss family and friends and although I do love Canada I’m ready to head home, having said that every time we fly back to the UK it seems worse, Britain seems broken, so we have decided if it’s possible to move to France. It’s closer to family and an easy commute for us and friends and family , the country is beautiful, the weather is better, the villages and small towns are appealing and the property prices are amazing. We could buy a 3 bed home with lots of land for the dogs and a pool for the price of a small apartment in greater London, where we are from. We’ve fallen in love with the idea and now I’m doing my homework and beginning to think it’s going to be very difficult. I am retired and have a small pension, my husband will be working for a few more years in the emirates. He will be commuting back and forth. We need to have a base if we leave Canada and I would prefer that to be in France not the UK. Ready for both our retirements. Am I dreaming or could this be a possibility? Thank you.


----------

